
Deno 1.0: What you need to know - jeremiahlee
https://blog.logrocket.com/deno-1-0-what-you-need-to-know/
======
DrFell
I thought the point of TypeScript was to transcend certain limitations of the
JavaScript language, while still being able to write for browsers.

It’s a bit awkward, you have a transpile the script, and generate source maps
to debug it, but hey, that’s life in a browser.

So if you’re not stuck in a browser, and can run any language you want, why in
the world would you do all that?

~~~
galaxyLogic
This is not about TypeScript per se but about providing a more standards-based
alternative for the Node.js JavaScript eco-system for non-browser
environments.

~~~
DrFell
I am beginning to think the JavaScript ecosystem for non-browser environments
is a deepening spiral.

Learning another language does require effort, but the increasingly circuitous
machinations being invented to continue using browser scripting technologies
outside the browser are starting to seem like even more effort.

Plus, those efforts yield skills that only apply within the contrivance. A
second language would apply more broadly, and probably be more edifying.

~~~
galaxyLogic
Makes sense. But on the other hand JavaScript is currently more important than
just another script-language for browsers. Browser has become the universal
GUI platform. You want your application be usable over the web. So there's a
lot momentum behind JavaScript, and also lot of effort to make it better.

------
rkwz
This looks absolutely fantastic!!

For some reason I assumed Deno was an "experimental" project, didn't realise
it would be released so soon.

* Use TypeScript without transpilation

* Need explicit permissions for filesystem, network etc

* Extends JS standard library with useful modules like fetch, logging etc

* Builtin tooling like test runner, formatter etc

~~~
gorbypark
If I'm not mistaken, it still transpiles TypeScript to Javascript. It just has
the TypeScript compiler built into deno itself, but the transpilation step is
still happening (just kind of invisibly to the user).

~~~
kumarvvr
Isn't that the best part?

No more tsconfig files and all that nonsense.

Typescript is a great language and it has a direct target for development now.

------
decentralised
For now the combo of a Rust backend with native TypeScript support means that
type safety can be expected (but not enforced) and disabling access to net and
system by default does improve on Node's behaviour and reduces the risk of
importing a module that takes over the host system.

This is tempting... but now my question is: what will Deno do or have that
will make those who've invested years in Node consider switching?

------
mekster
Wish it had a better name to gain more attention.

